# What would be your game plan if forced to walk home with small children and and elder



## Goat Girl (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey all,

I'm new to prepping and I suppose next to my kids catching Ebola and dying, I worry the most about having to walk home. You see my 5 year old daughter goes to school roughly 30 miles away and if a major earthquake was to come through and trash the roads or there was an EMP, we'd need to walk home. I always have my 5 month old son and my 78 year old father-in-law with dementia with me too. Sounds fun huh?!

Part of my question is what supplies do I need to make it home. I'm guessing it would take me three days to make it home. My daughter could walk part way but I'd have the jogging stroller to push her when she got tired. My son I could carry in my baby carrier. My father-in-law better keep up! 

The second part is how do I defend my little group since I do not have a handgun and have only shot a few times

The third part is what route should I take. I am stuck going through at least one populated area (100,000+) no matter which way I slice and dice it unless I want to attempt a 60 mile hike. Do I stick to the freeway or take surface streets? Once I am out in the agricultural areas, freeway or surface? Avoiding people makes sense but perhaps I'd be better off with more people around to intervene/help me if needed. I'd hate to be on some deserted road and run into trouble. 

I have the following in my kit so far: 2 N95 masks, 6 childrens surgical masks, hand sanitizer, wipes, diapers, some water in stainless steel bottles and a water filter, juice boxes, nuts, granola bars, peanut butter, chewing gum, multi-tool, tarp, 4 mylar blankets, flashlight, lighter, waterproof matches, plastic bags, tennis shoes for me, jackets for everybody, jumper cables, portable radio, 2 handkerchiefs, plus whatever is in my diaper bag, daughter's backpack and my purse.

Our natural disasters are earthquakes, wildfires and tsunamis. We are about 2 hours from a major city. Looking forward to getting some help so I can sleep at night.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

At this point, I would home school. That would cut that whole scenario out.
But in the first couple of days I would think more a chance of someone helping than harming.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

My question is this; It sounds like most of your family is with you. Who is at home that necessitates you having to cover that distance to get back there? It sounds as though you're in the NW, like me, with Tsunami's, earthquakes and wildfires....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

WOW...you have a very specific problem set. I like that.

First lets address the streets, highways or cross country route issue. To decide it you must analyze the threat. I agree that if it's an event that occurs quickly and creates a lot of confusion, sticking to highways as the main travel route makes the most sense. Most people will be just focused on getting to were they were going and only a few will understand significant long term implications. It's a good chance to find a kind person or group to help you and there is safety in numbers. The less populated the route the more risk at least with roads. I personally believe you should study and plan routes off road or on secondary roads as a contingency. It never hurts to have a plan B and C and D....We refer to them as PACE (Primary, Alternate, contingency, and Emergency plans)

I recommend getting a handgun and taking lessons for it's use. But short of that you can carry any number of other weapons. Stun gun, pepper spray, Knife, club, and even small things you can keep in your pockets to use if you become disarmed...smaller knife.credit card knife with a serrated edge. A walking stick is useful for many things too.

A 30 mile route with two small children and an elderly man is not a one day journey unless your pushing them all and even then I doubt it. Plan for a couple of over nighters...as you have. This means appropriate weather gear and bedding...Now don't go over board with a sleeping bag and tent for everyone. A couple of thin ponchos and a couple of blankets (I prefer Poncho liners) can be used for most milder climates. But if its extremely cold...get a couple of larger sleeping bags and you and Pops bunk up with the kids. Put the Poncho up as a wind/rain blocker. This means some string/twine to be able to string it up. Your kits above sounds adequate for most mild weather events. You don't want a fire if you can avoid it...It will draw others to you and that is not what you want. Use fires for any water purification or cooking in the day time or if you have to avoid freezing to death.

You mention a push stroller. Hopefully it carries two...if not then thats what I would get. Grandpa has dementia, but hows is his physical health? If he is weak and feeble then you may want to consider a wheel chair for him. So figure out how you push both a chair and a stroller or push one and pull the other? Depending on his health and ability to follow instruction you may find your self walking at a snails pace, constantly turning to keep him pointed straight, which could add days to your journey, or you may be fine...only you know his state of health and mind. 

You mention 2 N95 masks...with only two you have to make a choice don't you?....You won't find a mask to fit a 5month old but you can create a filtered habitat for your child. a bag...a filter, and air pump (hand or battery operated). I'd say rig your stroller (which is why I'd get a double) to have a sealable compartment area, use a battery operated air pump to push air through a filter into that compartment...this will over pressurize that area and help keep any other air from entering.....it's better than nothing...then you and gramps can use the masks. If your really cagey you can rig a pump to the wheels so that as you move you pump in air and save the batteries for when your not moving. You can do this with plastic bags and duct tape. SO if a chemical threat was present...you have a better chance. Also consider using clothing that covers all the skin and is wind and water resistant to help protect the skin from any agents...gloves and hoodies too. 

OK...I'm done brainstorming for tonight...now I am on to shenanigans.....

OSFG


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

OK from what I got,

30mile hike


Possible: 5yo, 5mo and 78yo sick male

Defence questions, contact baglady.. She is someone worth you talking to (re:firearms, defensive tactics) 

For you, I suggest getting into bee situational awareness, try and do "threat assessments" of people (what i do randomly is pick the vet, im good 90% of the time) 

Also try and read your environent, escape rutes etc

The rute, there are tonnes, you cant have one set rute... And you need to be adaptable

Extra gear idk with the pram, extra water, dehydrated meals, hiking stove... Pack... Look at kauboys vid, thats good enough for your purpose, and get a ccw if you can (i cant in oz, on the flip side fighting other people with guns is less likely (on paper) than you)


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> You drinking again?...LOL...you foreigners and your lingo


Pram = stroller 

Sorry I keep forgetting about the language barrier


----------



## Goat Girl (Oct 7, 2014)

Yep we are bigdocbuc  Home is where the heart is, and the preps! I'd want to get home for the menagerie of animals we have and the garden, so the kids can be in an environment they are comfortable in, and so we could reunite with my partner who also commutes to work and drives quite a bit for his job. Plus we live in a semi-rural location so we should be a little safer if people start to freak out over something.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Route (spelling... I'm half asleep  had to take bubs to hospital..) And tonne, tone, 1000kgs, 1000000grams  lots of options


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

for you mate


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> you have some french in you...unnecessary letters...we say ton... or **** ton...shit ton....a lot.... American is simplified English you know?


Lazy English!! I speak dodgy English (and can't spell for shit, and grammar is married to grandpa  )


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> Lazy English!! I speak dodgy English (and can't spell for shit, and grammar is married to grandpa  )


oh that is low sir..using my words against me...Low I say.............low....like snakes belly low................earth worm shit low...........


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

have we not high jacked this poor women's thread enough...Welcome to the forum ma'am.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> have we not high jacked this poor women's thread enough...Welcome to the forum ma'am.


I'm sure she will understand


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> oh that is low sir..using my words against me...Low I say.............low....like snakes belly low................earth worm shit low...........


Awww you love it! DONT LIE


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

As mentioned, home school so as not to put yourself in such a situation.

Not mentioned in your preps was how many diapers will be needed over two days. Heavy rain that trip could take 4 days. What is the option if someone turns an ankle?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Mom's 78,in similar mental condtion and has poor circulation in the her legs that limit pain free walking to 13 minutes or about 1/2 mile.
Walk 15 minutes,rest for a half hour, repeat as needed with a 3 mile max
So my option is slow and steady,mostly slow.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Man, talk about obstacles. Hopefully you didn't forget to add something like you have a peg-leg and weigh 350 lbs...... An earlier post had was correct, first find a double stroller that you can put both of your children in to push them. With two kids in a stroller and a 78yr old man with dementia, it seems to me that going cross country is pretty much out of the question. You are going to have to find a way to carry enough supplies for at least 4 days. Plan on strapping as much as possible on the stroller, so considering the additional weight and two children, it had better be pretty sturdy. Although I normally would advise staying off main roads, in this case I would say stay on the Interstate when walking as much as possible. It seems to me that your best chance is to get home as quickly as possible, hoping that it will take some time before allot of people start becoming lawless, and although not much, most Interstates have at least a fence as a barrier from residences in the area. Finally, although you said that you don't own a firearm, I think that you should buy one, be trained on it's use, and consistently practice with it, even if it is nothing more then a .22 pistol. You are not only protecting your life, but the life of your children and your father-in-law. If you are gone, what would happen to them miles from home? Pepper spray or a taser might be better then nothing, but do not compare with just the sight of a firearm in detouring those who might think about harming you.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Be aware that your local or state laws may consider the stroller to be a "Vehicle" when considering hiding a firearm. A loaded one may be considered concealed.

Michigan is one of those kind of states


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> WOW...you have a very specific problem set. I like that.
> 
> First lets address the streets, highways or cross coutntry route issue. To decide it you must analyze the threat. I agree that if it's an event that occurs quickly and creates a lot of confusion, sticking to highways as the main travel route makes the most sense. Most people will be just focused on getting to were they were going and only a few will understand significant long term implications. It's a good chance to find a kind person or group to help you and there is safety in numbers. The less populated the route the more risk at least with roads. I personally believe you should study and plan routes off road or on secondary roads as a contingency. It never hurts to have a plan B and C and D....We refer to them as PACE (Primary, Alternate, contingency, and Emergency plans)
> 
> ...


I go along with all that. I did come up with a couple of comments, though. First is that if it comes to a major tsunami, you are probably fish food. Sorry, but you can't run and you can't hide from that kind of flood.

Face it, the father in law is a liability. Maybe you could arrange with your partner to come pick him up, but he's a problem: in any real shtf situation, he's not going to survive long without medical care that will be unavailable. Next, you're way too light on food. I agree with the guess of travel time. A major quake would mean no truly usable roads and wide-spread fires, scattered if not a wildfire situation. So, either a lot more protein bars plus chocolate bars for pure energy or freeze-dried food and backpackers' cooking gear.

I have to admit that the whole issue is caused by that 30 mile commute. Look into a school closer to home or home school until there is one. You would initially have your vehicle carrying all the heavy lifting, which is good. Perhaps you could handle carrying a couple of bikes (with mountain-bike tires) and a stroller that hooks to a bike as a trailer. That would up your carrying capacity even if you did have to ditch the car. Also, check camping gear stores- I just picked up 2 emergency bivvies (a lot like waterproof roomy sleeping bags) that are maybe a pound weight and 4x4x6 inches in the pouch. Better than emergency blankets by far. Also, get some 30-plus mile walkie-talkies and give one to the partner. Phones will be out in seconds.

I'm sure there may be more, but that's more than my couple of comments. Omg! Don't forget lots of small, but bright, LED flashlights!


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

GG -- part of your scenario is that you would be separated by 30 or so miles from your boyfriend and -- I guess -- if it's an EMP event or major earthquake, cars and roads will be of no use. You two need to develop a plan to get together in the most expeditious manner. That may be heading off in a different direction instead of the homefront.

I fully second all the advice to get yourself trained in firearms, particularly a good handgun. Trained and then get your carry license. No excuse for someone in your current situation to avoid doing this and doing it PRONTO. Get trained to where you no longer shun weapons (if that is your case now), but actually feel comfortable having them on your person or close by.

As for making this tremendously long trek -- I think you need to plan for longer than the 3-4 days already mentioned. I would say more like a week -- that 78 yr old man with dementia being the main slowdown. I just cannot imagine having to deal with that.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I would eat the elderly one first, then the kids one at a time.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I would eat the elderly one first, then the kids one at a time.


Oh she's going to love that advice.....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Goat Girl said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm new to prepping and I suppose next to my kids catching Ebola and dying, I worry the most about having to walk home. You see my 5 year old daughter goes to school roughly 30 miles away and if a major earthquake was to come through and trash the roads or there was an EMP, we'd need to walk home. I always have my 5 month old son and my 78 year old father-in-law with dementia with me too. Sounds fun huh?!
> 
> ...


Two words; Bi Cycles


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> Man, talk about obstacles. Hopefully you didn't forget to add something like you have a peg-leg and weigh 350 lbs...... An earlier post had was correct, first find a double stroller that you can put both of your children in to push them. With two kids in a stroller and a 78yr old man with dementia, it seems to me that going cross country is pretty much out of the question. You are going to have to find a way to carry enough supplies for at least 4 days. Plan on strapping as much as possible on the stroller, so considering the additional weight and two children, it had better be pretty sturdy. Although I normally would advise staying off main roads, in this case I would say stay on the Interstate when walking as much as possible. It seems to me that your best chance is to get home as quickly as possible, hoping that it will take some time before allot of people start becoming lawless, and although not much, most Interstates have at least a fence as a barrier from residences in the area. Finally, although you said that you don't own a firearm, I think that you should buy one, be trained on it's use, and consistently practice with it, even if it is nothing more then a .22 pistol. You are not only protecting your life, but the life of your children and your father-in-law. If you are gone, what would happen to them miles from home? Pepper spray or a taser might be better then nothing, but do not compare with just the sight of a firearm in detouring those who might think about harming you.


You mean pepper spray AND a tazer. And more food. And a gps you can use outside the car and without being online. There's an app for that. It's called Backcountry Navigator. You can download area maps for offline use. And flashlights. And maybe a couple emergency backpackers' tube tents. Also some canteens (full) for water and some Gatorade. Maybe carry a 3+ day supply of your f.i.l's meds and remember to rotate to keep fresh.

Outta time. Got to be more...

Yes! Stroller that converts to a trailer when hooked to a bike ang carry that all in your car. 30 miles looks better from the seat of a bike. Practice riding.
Pair of walkie-talkies. No phones running for sure.


----------



## Goat Girl (Oct 7, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I would eat the elderly one first, then the kids one at a time.


Maybe the baby first, he's milk fattened. The old guy might be kinda tough :-D

I think a lot of excellent points have been brought up. I think firearms training and self defense is really important for me anyway you slice and dice it. Even if I make it home, I need to be able to defend our home if my partner isn't there, business trip or whatever. CC are almost impossible to get in my county but this truly is a doomsday scenario anyways in which case I'm guessing any police that are still working are going to be too busy to bug me.

Grandpa is actually in excellent health and still sling 50 pound bags of dog food. Following directions, ehh... not so good. If he was jeopardizing our survival, I'd have to leave him with supplies and hope that we could locate him later. If my partner was at work and not travelling, there is a good chance we would be able to meet up with him on the road and the walkies would be a great help in doing that. We have designated a couple of places along the way home as safe places that I would overnight with the kids (CHP station and a fire station) and we have agreed to write notes on mile markers if comms were out.

I share custody of my daughter and although I would LOVE to homeschool (LOVE, LOVE) my ex husband is 100% against it. We live in an impoverished area of our county and the schools close to our house are atrocious. I'm kinda stuck with that school. I think having additional food and supplies is a good idea as three days might be realistic and I am going to purchase a double stroller ASAP. I love the bike idea too, plus I could carry extra supplies if needed.

I think I also need a very good map with all potential route highlighted and then go over and over it with my partner. I am a very resilient and determined individual and I am pretty sure I could make it home as long as we weren't accosted along the way. I just need to upgrade my skill set and supplies to give me the best chance possible.


----------



## Goat Girl (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh and we are out of reach of all but the most monstrous of tsunamis, I'm mainly concerned about the displacement of people and chaos that would surely follow such an event.

What about a cache of supplies along the way? I'm I just supposed to bury a rubbermaid somewhere?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

You seem to have a pretty good handle on things and recognizing you need a gun or two ASAP is a huge plus. As for your FIL, if I understand correctly, you're bringing him with to get the kids? That is something I wouldn't do. I cannot see where having him along on such a trip does anything but ad to your challenges. You have some unique and difficult circumstances, as do I with my family. My wife and I don't have kids (yet) but if we did, they would become priority one over any less capable family members. Ugly choices I pray will never have to be made!

ETA...

Scratch the bit about your FIL. I envisioned something happens and you both walk 30 miles to and back from the school. I now suppose you both make the ride every day and are thinking of what if along the way.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Goat Girl said:


> What about a cache of supplies along the way? I'm I just supposed to bury a rubbermaid somewhere?


Not a bad idea - but has its own set of problems. First -- who's property would it be, state or private? I assume you wouldn't be seeking permission from either, so just make sure you bury it without any observers. Next, you'll have to bury it fairly deep to keep animals from digging. Others can probably give an exact depth, but I would think at least 2-3 feet. Rubbermaid containers sound like the way to go.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

As said, I think the w-t's are the way to go for reliabler ) ) comms. If the fil doesn't need meds to control dementia, then he's extraordinary. There are some decent meds these days that will help, if not cure. I wouldn't care to try stashing any supply caches, unless you have really good friends along the way. Even then, I might not trust them. As for the Ex being so picky about schooling, tell him that if he wants in on the decision, then he can dam well pick the kid up and bring him home to you every night. Guaranteed he won't do it long, if at all. Otherwise tell him go butt out. Now, I would say that if he wants to share custody, he can share resonsibility, but who knows, maybe that was part of his problems in the first place... Guns. Guns would be a huge plus, even if it takes 6 months. You can certainly tell the cops about the 60 mile trip with kids & fil 5 days a week. You just want some protection. Remember that in case of the tsunami, you are likely to get that AND a quake. Try to imagine that kind of mess. But, yku can get the pepper spray NOW. Ang get yourself a few of those little air horns. They're multipurpose. Combo signaling device and anti-personnel weapon. Set one off next to someone's ear and they may be inclined to leave you alone. If you're in trouble, the sound will travel a mile.

As for maps, Google Maps may be all you need to plan routes and alternates. The most important part is having it with you at all times. Preparedness doesn't work unless you're prepared.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Goat Girl said:


> Yep we are bigdocbuc  Home is where the heart is, and the preps! I'd want to get home for the menagerie of animals we have and the garden, so the kids can be in an environment they are comfortable in, and so we could reunite with my partner who also commutes to work and drives quite a bit for his job. Plus we live in a semi-rural location so we should be a little safer if people start to freak out over something.


Well, as you know, and fortunate for us, we're pretty mellow as a population, but yes, people can get real weird, real fast, in a long term event. Since you're aware of some of the possibilities that confront us, I would have a plan for the Earthquake scenario, as it can hit at anytime without warning. Wildfires tend to happen in remote locations and there is usually plenty of warning ahead of time if it approaches your area. Time is your friend, unless it starts in your "backyard". But it's not an "instantaneous event" like an earthquake. If there is a wildfire near you, or a possibility it can move your direction, plan to keep her home so you can evacuate together, if needed.

If you're on the coast side of the mountains, or on the north side of the Olympic Peninsula, Tsunami's can be an issue, but they are rare. Especially the "Apocalyptic", 1000' tall moving at the speed of sound waves the doom and gloomers like to talk about. And it is an event that for the most part, prior warning, even if short, can be given and evacuation routes can be used. The Tsunami that occurred in the Indian Ocean a few years back was a relatively slow moving, not very tall wave, but had plenty of momentum to move inland and kill a lot of people. If you live where a Tsunami can directly affect you, there is nothing to go back to until the water has receded and you would only be endangering yourself and your children if you tried to get back home. And "officials" probably wouldn't let folks back into the area right away anyhow.

Earthquakes, well, we never know when, where or how bad they will be. In our rural areas around the Olympic Peninsula, roads wash out from too much rain. But they seem to hold up fairly well in earthquakes. So now we're looking primarily at downed trees or land/mud slides. We seem to like to cut right through the middle of hills around here instead of building over them, or at least pushing the sides back. But whatever. I would keep a 72 hour kit with things you need, especially for those little ones in the event you become stranded due to road closures caused by an earthquake. Those road closures, with the exception of ones that slide down a hill because they weren't smart enough to build away from the cliff, will reopen fairly quickly. We have regional response teams that deal with this sort of thing. Detours will be established first.

I would take a map and break your trip into quadrants. If your "between here and there", you'll do "this", if you're between "this and that", you'll go here type of thing. It will take you longer to get back home walking with your family members, than it would to just wait it out or detour around. Plus you run the risk of injury, unnecessary exposure to the elements, having to carry enough supplies on your back to get you through, you're at a severe disadvantage with a 78 year old dementia patient and two small children you're trying transport, watch, direct and keep moving, which leaves time for little else, like security of your group.

Make sure that your partner knows "this is the plan". It would also be good to have a radio or some type of Smart Phone to keep updated on the progress of things. Weather and geologic events are our biggest worries up here. It would take a severe, catastrophic event of major proportions, to keep us away from home for more than 24 hours around here. And no matter how you roll it, those are tough to plan for and we can only hope that we are fortunate enough to be home, with our loved ones, if that major event occurred.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

There's no such thing as too paranoid or too prepared.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Goat Girl said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm new to prepping and I suppose next to my kids catching Ebola and dying, I worry the most about having to walk home. You see my 5 year old daughter goes to school roughly 30 miles away and if a major earthquake was to come through and trash the roads or there was an EMP, we'd need to walk home. I always have my 5 month old son and my 78 year old father-in-law with dementia with me too. Sounds fun huh?!
> 
> ...


I would add one of these to the goody bag. I like the one with the holster grips. I too would stick with the more populated route.

North American Arms 22 Long Rifle Mini-Revolvers


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

If you go the bike route, remember to carry a couple inner tubes and a little patch kit. Wouldn't want a flat to ruin the trip...


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Be aware that your local or state laws may consider the stroller to be a "Vehicle" when considering hiding a firearm. A loaded one may be considered concealed.
> 
> Michigan is one of those kind of states


I think that if the SHTF and people are forced to walk home because vehicles are not operational, then law enforcement will be too busy to bother a women trying to get home and pushing her kids in a stroller.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some that have a distance to go and have others close to them in route set up safe houses to use along there journey . Of course this may require like minded people.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Goat Girl said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm new to prepping and I suppose next to my kids catching Ebola and dying, I worry the most about having to walk home. You see my 5 year old daughter goes to school roughly 30 miles away and if a major earthquake was to come through and trash the roads or there was an EMP, we'd need to walk home. I always have my 5 month old son and my 78 year old father-in-law with dementia with me too. Sounds fun huh?!
> 
> ...


Put a fire starter in your BOB, and learn how to use it, before you have to use it. Also, cut back on the amount you have to carry. Leave your Father In Law at the house. Have a neighbor in place to stay with him. You cannot be responsible for 2 small children, etc., and an elder adult who is unable to comprehend what's going on.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> OK from what I got,
> 
> 30mile hike
> 
> ...


Sorry my Aussie Friend, you meant to say "SHOTLADY"...not me. She's the Lady with the knowledge about defense, not me.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Have a BOB with means to stop/rest/overnight.

I would walk. Grandma and kids can't. Need to have water, shelter, for many days.

Add heat warmth.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Well, my last tip (I think): read the book 'Lucifer's Hammer' by Larry Niven/Jerry Pournelle. It covers your situation very closely and is an excellent story, besides. It's outdated, having been written 30 plus years ago, but not so different that it's incomprehensible to us today.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> Well, my last tip (I think): read the book 'Lucifer's Hammer' by Larry Niven/Jerry Pournelle. It covers your situation very closely and is an excellent story, besides. It's outdated, having been written 30 plus years ago, but not so different that it's incomprehensible to us today.


Great book. It's one of the main books that got people in large amounts thinking "what if the SHTF". I know it did me.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

New generations need to know about it. We face the usual "Read my dad's book? Ewwww!" (or boooooring!). I've never figured that one out. You have to either catch them early or wait till they grow up, I guess.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Just curious, have you ever took your 5 year old daughter hiking to see just what she can handle. You may be surprised as just how much walking she could do. I have went through Mammoth Cave here in Ky. and the tour guide always warns the crowd if they have young children they may want to think twice as there is no turning back and there is a lot of climbing up steps. I have yet to see the children have a hard time and they always seem to end up at the front of the group. In fact some times they will rush to the top of the steps (maybe a 100 or so) then go back down to see why their parents are taking so long.
Children can have a lot of energy even at 5 y/o.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Goat Girl says her f.i.l. is in generally good shape. Maybe he can have a bob of his own. It would cut the load on the stroller or allow her to carry luxury items like ground pads, tarps, or sleeping bags. Or more water/food... Well, weight carried goes up.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My work is 31 miles from my residence, but in the event of an EMP or something of the sort knocking my car off line I'd walk to the Sears next door and procure a bicycle.

In any event that I'd be forced to walk that walk will be to another source of travel. Bike, boat, horse are all viable options and I know where to look for them. That brings up one of the best prepping advises I share with my group....INFO is free. Learning where things are is free. Building relationships is free. For example my bug out is 250 miles from where I live when I'm not there. I've met, gotten to know, and would be able to deal with two horse ranches on the way.



Goat Girl said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm new to prepping and I suppose next to my kids catching Ebola and dying, I worry the most about having to walk home. You see my 5 year old daughter goes to school roughly 30 miles away and if a major earthquake was to come through and trash the roads or there was an EMP, we'd need to walk home. I always have my 5 month old son and my 78 year old father-in-law with dementia with me too. Sounds fun huh?!
> 
> ...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I would think that a practice run would be a good idea. Not the whole way but spend the day out walking and preparing meals from things you might have in a real emergency. I am a firm believer in practice, practice, practice. I have been known to shut off the electricity to the house and say practice time. We had a whole week-end recently with no power and no running water.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

What's all this crazy talk about bicycles? Oh wait, I did a couple of threads on it...had to go into hiding afterwards...:lol:


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

you're sort of over reacting you should be able to walk 30 miles in a day without great difficulty the less you carry the better off you are if you're in a hot climate bring water during a cold climate dress appropriately other than that you should be fine for that distance if you have moderate health your best prep would be to exercise regularly

the key is simply to keep walkingtake rest as neededas long as you aren't starving before you set out for dehydrated before you said I owed you shouldn't have any difficulties


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Will said:


> you're sort of over reacting you should be able to walk 30 miles in a day without great difficulty the less you carry the better off you are if you're in a hot climate bring water during a cold climate dress appropriately other than that you should be fine for that distance if you have moderate health your best prep would be to exercise regularly
> 
> the key is simply to keep walkingtake rest as neededas long as you aren't starving before you set out for dehydrated before you said I owed you shouldn't have any difficulties


Wrong! 30 miles a day is an elite level pace. She is having to deal with children and an elderly gent. I don't see 10 miles a day in this scenario let alone 30.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

It's gonna depend a great deal on what shape the roads are in and how fast it's going when the shtf. The real sticky thing is that a major quake could easily trigger an area-wide wildfire, ala San Francrisco. That would get ugly in short order. I genuinely hope you're driving a 4 wheel drive with decent ground clearance. I think your best strategy here, aftershocks notwithstanding, is to stick with your vehicle as long as humanly possible. Every mile gained will be a victory. Use your vehicle to go onroad and offroad to gain ground. If the damage is too severe, then it's time to go to the bike(s).


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Is the Old John Deere still working??


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes, though I've got to rewire the headlights. However, I wouldn't be caught 30 miles from home driving it!


----------

